# End of Life for Kindle Books



## Chris (Dec 6, 2008)

I am concerned....  I have been reading in different threads on the KindleBoards and Amazon's site that there is an upper limit to the number of devices that a book can be used on.  Basically the book can be downloaded to 6 different Kindles but when Kindle 7 comes along the book can't be downloaded even if the other 6 Kindles have been deregistered.  So...  I buy a Kindle 1....  I spend $359 to upgrade to Amazon's New Kindle 2 and sell my Kindle 1 but that costs me 2 licenses.  Then I add my iPhone...  Now I am up to 3....  Then I upgrade to the new iPhone 4G or whatever and now I am up to 4.  Then I buy KINDLE 3 with the NEW COLOR SCREEN!!!!!!  And sell my Kindle 2 and now I have used up 5....  You get the picture...

I always assumed it was like iTunes...  You can only have so many devices registered at once but can change them out anytime.  They even have the ability to reset the whole thing and start all over again but you are restricted to doing that once a year...

Does anyone have a really clear understanding of this that can share.....

Thanks in advance...

Chris

P.S. Sorry for the blank post.  I had to reply to myself because I got a 404 error on the website right when I pressed post and only the topic got posted....


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

If you own a Kindle, why on Earth would you put books on your phone or MP3 player?  That would be silly.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

While it's an issue right now, you've already outlined why the policy is certain to change in the future.  It's obviously not in Amazon's best interest to keep to a six device, never changing limit.

I wouldn't let this be the reason you don't buy.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> While it's an issue right now, you've already outlined why the policy is certain to change in the future.  It's obviously not in Amazon's best interest to keep to a six device, never changing limit.
> 
> I wouldn't let this be the reason you don't buy.


1) if you are going to animate your avatar, why doesn't the cat slowly fade out... smile last?

2) If you're actually looking for screensavers, I have several threadsful in the Photo Gallery.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Chris- I think someone had mentioned they called CS and removed a Kindle they had sold so a space was freed up- sorry I don't remember where- might have been luvmy4brats though.

Lynn L


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> 1) if you are going to animate your avatar, why doesn't the cat slowly fade out... smile last?


That avatar is on KB's list of what you can choose from if you decide not to upload your own.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> If you own a Kindle, why on Earth would you put books on your phone or MP3 player? That would be silly.


I like having my Kindle books on my iPhone as there have been occasions when I was without my Kindle and ended up with down time I could have been reading. Now, I can continue my book on my phone until I get back to my Kindle.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Interesting topic. I'm sure they'll have a patch for this issue in the future.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

just get a little crack and you are good to go :L)


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> If you own a Kindle, why on Earth would you put books on your phone or MP3 player? That would be silly.


 True but you never know if somebody wants to borrow the Kindle and you also gotta have a book or two handy.


----------



## starryskyz (Nov 7, 2008)

Where can I find more info about the download limit?  I've been searching and can't seem to find it.

Thanks!


----------



## V (Jan 23, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> If you own a Kindle, why on Earth would you put books on your phone or MP3 player? That would be silly.


Places I would have my phone but not usually the Kindle, for various reasons (note, I don't nor never want to have an iPhone but I can relate)

Standing in line at Costco on any weekend afternoon I'm unfortunate enough to be shopping there (good 15-20 minutes in line, that place is _packed_ on the weekends)
Waiting in line just about anywhere
Going to pick up my car and they're running late
Shopping with my wife anywhere "interesting" to her (note clothes shopping, that rates the kindle + headphones + snack) 
Fast-food drive-through

Face it, you'll have your phone everywhere you go, almost, but not always have the kindle. It's a complimentary convenience to enhance the value of your ePub books, not a replacement reader nor used for long-term reading (anything over 15 minutes and my eyes would fall out)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Chris,

I had to call customer service over this exact same issue. when I downloaded the App to my ipod touch, I was missing about 60 or so books. Customer Service did some investigating and discovered it was because I had exceeded my licenses on these books. I had a K1 and when the screen died, I was sent a replacement.A few months later, I had to get another replacemnet because of issues with one of my page turn buttons. I also have my mother and daughter on my account. In all my testing/playing/reading, I had downloaded all of those books to 6 different Kindles. 

Anyway, the solution is that I'm going to call Customer Service back with a list of the books I need "fixed" then they will go in and remove the licenses to the Kindles that I no longer have (3 different K1's). Apparently, it's not an automatic process and must be done manually, book by book..at least that's what I understood by talking to them. Hopefully, as more people reach that limit and they have to do this more often, they'll do something like itunes and Audible and let you activate/deactivate them yourself. I'm thinking it's just a matter of time.

Once I actually do make the list and call them, I'll let you know how it goes. Unfortunately, I don't know when it will be. I have over 200 books on my Amazon account to go through and see which ones I have and which ones are missing. It's on my to-do list, but not a high priority.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

V said:


> Face it, you'll have your phone everywhere you go, almost, but not always have the kindle.


I do not and likely will never own a cell phone of any type. Therefore, I would not always have a phone with me. If you are not a doctor or traveling/route salesman, carrying a cell phone makes you one of those people who are destroying America. But I take my Kindle any/everywhere I am going without LR. When we're together, I find talking to her better than reading.

*shrug*


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I do not and likely will never own a cell phone of any type.


That was pretty much my stance also, until I started going on solo hikes in the greenbelt parks around Austin. Some of them you can get lost in, and I've already had a fall that broke a camera and bent my glasses. I'm in my mid-60s and a cell phone makes me feel a bit better about being out there when I can't get someone to go with me.

Mike


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

jmiked said:


> That was pretty much my stance also, until I started going on solo hikes in the greenbelt parks around Austin. Some of them you can get lost in, and I've already had a fall that broke a camera and bent my glasses. I'm in my mid-60s and a cell phone makes me feel a bit better about being out there when I can't get someone to go with me.
> 
> Mike


I suppose that makes a certain amount of sense. Can I add "crazy old too-spry-for-his-own-good hermit" to the list of people who aren't destroying America with their cell phones?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jim, I'm sorry you feel that people who own cell phones are destroying America. I personally can't go anywhere without mine, nor do I let my older two daughters go anywhere without theirs. My husband and I are able to communicate with each other much more often throughout the day and during our very long commutes, various parental duties, errands etc. We probably text message much more than we actually talk on the phone though. Every morning, as soon as he gets to work, he sends me a text just to let me know he got there ok. When I don't get one, I worry. When I'm at work in the evenings, and unable to talk on the phone, my kids send me text messages telling me good night and that they love me... 

We don't have a land-line based phone anymore. I canceled it because we never used it..


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

To the original poster....

I have 5 kindles on my account and now 2 iphones, so that is 7 devices. The iphones are listed in a separate box from the kindles. I had heard that there was no limit to devices but there was a limit on the number of times you can download books (6) but had never been able to test it. Now it seems that I have, although I am still curious if I could put more than 6 kindles on the account -- do they have separate categories for different devices and limit you to the number on a certain type? I don't know the exact answer to that.

As for reading books, all of the Kindle owners on my account have some overlap in reading taste, but not so much that we've hit the magic number of 6 on any one book. So, that hasn't become and issue for us, yet.

L


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

This is all pretty inconsequential compared to life's bigger issues isn't it?  Nobody cares that the polar bears are homeless, whales are dying in the streets, and poaching pots can't be found anywhere.  Perspective people!

re: the cell phone debate--I only carry one as a pretext to be on a call when approaced by drunk polar bears panhandling for fish. Also, why should prank calls be limited to the home? ...it's much more fun to be in the bushes where you can better gauge the effect.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> re: the cell phone debate--I only carry one as a pretext to be on a call when approaced by drunk polar bears panhandling for fish. Also, why should prank calls be limited to the home? ...it's much more fun to be in the bushes where you can better gauge the effect.


Is your refrigerator running? Well then, you better go catch it!



L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

On the cell phone debate - I absolutely could not live without the "I must have dropped out of service" excuse, when in reality I'm just being passive aggresive and using the off button.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I got my first cellphone -- it was a bag phone, actually, back in 1992. The thing was as big as a shoebox and weighed a ton. I think phone calls were something like 75 cents a minute and it was reserved strictly for emergencies. Well, the day it was installed, we had a blizzard and my husband and I were calling back and forth to coordinate who was picking up each child at which daycare and so on. It paid for itself that day and I have been a cellphone convert ever since.

L


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Is your refrigerator running? Well then, you better go catch it!
> 
> 
> 
> L


"Very good!" *he said with eyes rolling so far they caught and passed the refrigerator*


----------



## davidwb (Mar 8, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I do not and likely will never own a cell phone of any type. Therefore, I would not always have a phone with me. If you are not a doctor or traveling/route salesman, carrying a cell phone makes you one of those people who are destroying America.


Got a pretty tall horse there don't you? I'm none of the people you so nicely let off the hook. I have a chronic illness which can suddenly and unexpectedly incapacitate me. Before getting my phone I was trapped in my basement for 9 hours unable reach the phone on my desk. Even though my wife eventually came home, it was another hour before she ventured downstairs to find me. Two years later I had a repeat episode downstairs but this time the device that you so judgmentally determined is destroying America allowed me to call for help.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Cel phones aren't destroying America any more than guns and McDonalds are responsible for murder and obesity.

Jim, the problem, as always, is people. Rude people are going to be rude no matter what gadget they have in their hands.


----------



## harrycalgary (Feb 8, 2009)

Leslie said:


> To the original poster....
> 
> .
> 
> ...


I have found 6 is a maximum not a minimum and can be set by the publisher. In my case two books were limited to 5 not six downloads to different kindles registered on the same account


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

From Amazon.com Forums Customer Service posts 3/9/2009:

*Kindle License Limits*
The licenses associated with most books and other non-subscription content purchased from the Kindle Store allow you to download and view each item for your personal use on up to six Kindles registered to your Amazon.com account. Each download to a Kindle, iPhone, or iPod Touch counts as one of those (up to) six devices. Once you've reached the limit, the title(s) will need to be purchased a second time to download to further devices.

_In cases of this license limit being reached due to warranty replacements or other exceptional circumstances, Customer Service can free licenses used by devices no longer accessible._


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Jim, I'm sorry you feel that people who own cell phones are destroying America. I personally can't go anywhere without mine, nor do I let my older two daughters go anywhere without theirs. My husband and I are able to communicate with each other much more often throughout the day and during our very long commutes, various parental duties, errands etc. We probably text message much more than we actually talk on the phone though. Every morning, as soon as he gets to work, he sends me a text just to let me know he got there ok. When I don't get one, I worry. When I'm at work in the evenings, and unable to talk on the phone, my kids send me text messages telling me good night and that they love me...
> 
> We don't have a land-line based phone anymore. I canceled it because we never used it..


I have to agree.........cell phones have saved many lives......in this day and age, I know I definitely feel safer carrying a cell phone......
I used my cell phone to call 911 a few months ago to report a drunk driver, he was caught.......one less drunk on the road to put others' lives in danger.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

NurseLisa said:


> I have to agree.........cell phones have saved many lives......in this day and age, I know I definitely feel safer carrying a cell phone......
> I used my cell phone to call 911 a few months ago to report a drunk driver, he was caught.......one less drunk on the road to put others' lives in danger.


I personally have been run off the road once and nearly run off the road four other times due to drivers who were... guess what? Not drunk. On their cell phones. And they never even noticed the chaos they caused because they were... guess what?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

But BJ. . .that's exactly the point.  The cell phone is not the problem.  The person using it is.  I've also seen people reading, putting on makeup, and eating full meals behind the wheel.  The books, makeup and food are not the problems.  The PEOPLE acting carelessly and irresponsibly, are.

Ann


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I personally have been run off the road once and nearly run off the road four other times due to drivers who were... guess what? Not drunk. On their cell phones. And they never even noticed the chaos they caused because they were... guess what?


I've been hit by people writing checks and reading newspapers, nearly hit by people putting on makeup, eating, and reading a novel. So by your logic, we should ban checkbooks, makeup, food, books, newspapers, and now e-readers. Except for doctors, of course.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

I've fired four people in the last three months for using their cell phones while at work. (They get written warnings.) On the other hand, I do allow the cashiers to ignore anyone talking on a cell phone. The problem *is* specific to cell phones. The idea that one must always be available to anyone who has your phone number and that the person calling takes precedence over all else has been ingrained into people. I find it repulsive.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> This is all pretty inconsequential compared to life's bigger issues isn't it? Nobody cares that the polar bears are homeless, whales are dying in the streets, and poaching pots can't be found anywhere. Perspective people!


Polar bears are homeless - and to think I thought that maybe millions of people dying in Darfor was important. How stupid of me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

ScottBooks said:


> I've fired four people in the last three months for using their cell phones while at work. (They get written warnings.) On the other hand, I do allow the cashiers to ignore anyone talking on a cell phone. The problem *is* specific to cell phones. The idea that one must always be available to anyone who has your phone number and that the person calling takes precedence over all else has been ingrained into people. I find it repulsive.


Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

stevene9 said:


> Polar bears are homeless - and to think I thought that maybe millions of people dying in Darfor was important. How stupid of me.


I thought being able to correctly spell Darfur was important. How stoopid of me.

EV was making a joke to try to lighten the tone of the thread. Sometimes I wonder if you were born without a sense of humor. Or was it shot off in the "Darfor" conflict?


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I personally have been run off the road once and nearly run off the road four other times due to drivers who were... guess what? Not drunk. On their cell phones. And they never even noticed the chaos they caused because they were... guess what?


Everytime I've been run over, it's been on purpose.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

stevene9 said:


> Polar bears are homeless - and to think I thought that maybe millions of people dying in Darfor was important. How stupid of me.


Hey, is it my fault they don't swaddle themselves in white fur, re-name themselves Knut and move to the Berlin Zoo?


----------



## Vorpaks (Feb 20, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I got my first cellphone -- it was a bag phone, actually, back in 1992. The thing was as big as a shoebox and weighed a ton. I think phone calls were something like 75 cents a minute and it was reserved strictly for emergencies. Well, the day it was installed, we had a blizzard and my husband and I were calling back and forth to coordinate who was picking up each child at which daycare and so on. It paid for itself that day and I have been a cellphone convert ever since.
> 
> L


Hehe. I had a brick phone myself. It doubled as a phone and a personal protection device.

My husband works for a cell phone company, and I have to agree with BJ. We are evil. My son even wants to be Darth Vadar when he grows up and he is only three. He uses the cell phone as a pretend lightsaber and stalks the cats. He had a Metallica onesie for goodness sake. After my husband bought it he called me on his cell to tell me about his great find. I have a pink Blackberry. You really can't get more evil than that. I tried to tone down the evilness with a decalgirl skin, but so far it has only made the phone more addictive.

On the other hand, my husband denies all accusations that his company is secretly trying to take over the world. Instead, he is accusing Amazon of stealing his wife. He thinks the Kindle is evil and I need an intervention. I guess it is all about perspective.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Everytime I've been run over, it's been on porpoise.


They are a notably unreliable form of transport.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I thought they were all gone?  You know, left behind the fishbowls?  Were you not keeping wheat germ in yours?  I have a fish in mine.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I thought they were all gone? You know, left behind the fishbowls? Were you not keeping wheat germ in yours? I have a fish in mine.


Does your fish smell of earwax?


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm not entirely sure.  I haven't experienced very positive results trying to smell underwater.  But the fish doesn't seem to be complaining, if that's what you're asking.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I thought being able to correctly spell Darfur was important. How stoopid of me.
> 
> EV was making a joke to try to lighten the tone of the thread. Sometimes I wonder if you were born without a sense of humor. Or was it shot off in the "Darfor" conflict?


Well if you think that the correct spelling of "Darfur" is so important, then maybe you really are stoopid.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> I'm not entirely sure. I haven't experienced very positive results trying to smell underwater. But the fish doesn't seem to be complaining, if that's what you're asking.


He might be. If he's not in your ear, how can you understand what he's saying?


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> I do not and likely will never own a cell phone of any type. Therefore, I would not always have a phone with me. If you are not a doctor or traveling/route salesman, carrying a cell phone makes you one of those people who are destroying America. But I take my Kindle any/everywhere I am going without LR. When we're together, I find talking to her better than reading.
> 
> *shrug*


I'm a single mom who feels it's my first priority to be available in any emergency. I have a teenage daughter who I would not let drive during a Minnesota winter if she did not have a cell phone. So apparently, I am destroying America by being a responsible parent.

BJ - You told somebody they need to get a sense of humor. Just in this thread you have not only told many of us that we are destroying America but you have picked on someone for a simple typo and picked on someone else because their avatar wasn't animated the way you thought it should be. Come on BJ, you need to lighten up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

kim said:


> I'm a single mom who feels it's my first priority to be available in any emergency. I have a teenage daughter who I would not let drive during a Minnesota winter if she did not have a cell phone. So apparently, I am destroying America by being a responsible parent.
> 
> BJ - You told somebody they need to get a sense of humor. Just in this thread you have not only told many of us that we are destroying America but you have picked on someone for a simple typo and picked on someone else because their avatar wasn't animated the way you thought it should be. Come on BJ, you need to lighten up.


1) I wasn't picking on her about her avatar. I was making what was intended as a friendly shared reference (and possible suggestion) regarding Alice in Wonderland.

2) stevene9 was being a jerk to EV. I gave him a dose of his own medicine.

3) Sometimes I make broad general statements that are patently ridiculous. It's a way of poking fun of both myself and people who make broad general statements. It's similar to how Stephen Colbert pokes fun at conservatives by pretending to _be_ a conservative while saying ridiculous things. Like with Colbert, some people get it and some don't. I guess you're one who doesn't.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Kim, BJ is BJ.  Take him with a grain of salt.  He's our resident dry humor guy, and normally Vampyre is here for him to pick on.  Vampy has been AWOL for a few days, sans computer, and so BJ needs a new target.  BJ can definitely add color to an otherwise black and white subject.  He's actually pretty nice, but don't tell him I said so.
deb


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

drenee said:


> Kim, BJ is BJ. Take him with a grain of salt. He's our resident dry humor guy, and normally Vampyre is here for him to pick on. Vampy has been AWOL for a few days, sans computer, and so BJ needs a new target. BJ can definitely add color to an otherwise black and white subject. He's actually pretty nice, but don't tell him I said so.
> deb


Yes, I've seen BJ be nice and I've enjoyed his humor. I also think we all need to remember that when things are in a written format that they lack the benefit of body language and voice inflection. What is written as humor may not always be interpreted that way.

Maybe it would help if I was a Colbert fan. I still love ya, BJ (not that you care  )


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> He might be. If he's not in your ear, how can you understand what he's saying?


We don't talk that much. Our interests are way different. But sometimes we watch foreign films together.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for the laughs


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Folks, can I just issue a reminder that we don't like personal attacks here at Kindleboards? We have two new moderators for this board so before I do any cutting and pruning of messages, I am going to wait for them to weigh in with their opinions. But I am watching the conversation closely and I do have some concerns about some of the words used and tone of messages. Please review what you write and think twice before hitting the post button.

Thanks in advance,

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Chris,
> 
> I had to call customer service over this exact same issue. when I downloaded the App to my ipod touch, I was missing about 60 or so books. Customer Service did some investigating and discovered it was because I had exceeded my licenses on these books. I had a K1 and when the screen died, I was sent a replacement.A few months later, I had to get another replacement because of issues with one of my page turn buttons. I also have my mother and daughter on my account. In all my testing/playing/reading, I had downloaded all of those books to 6 different Kindles.
> 
> ...


You should relay this information to [email protected]. This is a fault in their DMR strategy that should be addressed.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

What with prescription drug costs bein' what they are, I hope this thread doesn't git shut down before I get a free dose of medicine too


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

akjak said:


> Cell phones aren't destroying America any more than guns and MacDonald's are responsible for murder and obesity.
> 
> Jim, the problem, as always, is people. Rude people are going to be rude no matter what gadget they have in their hands.


Here, Here! Sometimes the gadget they use is a KEYBOARD! Chill out people.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Thanks Leslie, we don't want this board to turn into forums (which are usually full of personal attacks).


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> What with prescription drug costs bein' what they are, I hope this thread doesn't git shut down before I get a free dose of medicine too


You're ugly and your mother dresses you funny.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Folks, can I just issue a reminder that we don't like personal attacks here at Kindleboards? We have two new moderators for this board so before I do any cutting and pruning of messages, I am going to wait for them to weigh in with their opinions. But I am watching the conversation closely and I do have some concerns about some of the words used and tone of messages. Please review what you write and think twice before hitting the post button.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> ...


Who is the other new Mod? I didn't see an announcement about it.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> You're ugly and your mother dresses you funny.


Castor oil, yuck! Guess ya gits whacha pays fer...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Who is the other new Mod? I didn't see an announcement about it.


Ann and Luv (Heather) are both co-mods for this board and the Tips, Tricks, and Troubleshooting board since there is lots of overlap and...as we all know, two minds are better than one. 

L


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Castor oil, yuck! Guess ya gits whacha pays fer...


You want free medicine? Move to Canada.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> You want free medicine? Move to Canada.


Been there 'n done that; lived in Ottawa for a year. Their free medical does offer more variety...you can get your castor oil in either maple syrup or Molson's.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

Tall whisp'ring pines and hot maple syrup
Red-coated Mounties perched high in the stirrup...


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Tall whisp'ring pines and hot maple syrup
> Red-coated Mounties perched high in the stirrup...


Where women need warmin' while men throw beer up
And when not playin' hockey they go shoot deer up..


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

That's better boys - play nice now


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Tall whisp'ring pines and hot maple syrup
> Red-coated Mounties perched high in the stirrup...


Mounties and maple syrup... yummmmm


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Maple syrup on mounties?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

Tall whisp'ring pines and hot maple syrup,
Red-coated Mounties perched high in the stirrup,
Hard rubber hockey pucks shot from the wing,
These are a few Canadian things

Moosehead and Molson and Sleeman's and Grizzly,
Fresh fried back bacon served nice hot and sizzly,
Stirring renditions of "God Save the King,"
These are a few Canadian things.

When the snows crunch,
When the frost bites,
When it's thirty below...
I think of Salt Lake City Two-Thousand-Two
And dream of Olyiiiiiiiimpic Gooooooold!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I  may be ruinging America by my ownership of a cell phone while not being a meber of the cell phone acceptable professions (but only slightly cuz i rarely every use it); however, that is off-set by my improving America through Kindle, beer and mai-tai love (and love of maple syrup, especially on mounties).


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

...shivers me poutine *chips away a frozen tear*


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> ...shivers me poutine *chips away a frozen tear*


*pours a dollop of fresh hot gravy on top to melt the cheese and tears*


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

Like that, didja, EV? I wrote that parody 20+ years ago and drag it out for special occasions/threads. 

[Edit: Of course, I changed the last verse from its original version, which had to do with Polar Bears.]


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Like that, didja, EV? I wrote that parody 20+ years ago and drag it out for special occasions/threads.
> 
> [Edit: Of course, I changed the last verse from its original version, which had to do with Polar Bears.]


Ah, if only Celine could sing her...it'd sink the Titanic all over again, eh? *snifflle*


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Ah, if only Celine could sing her...it'd sink the Titanic all over again, eh? *snifflle*


Just learn it, remember it, and spread it. Eventually, she'll hear about it and remake/ruin it.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

BJ, that was great!

But somehow you always leave a tune stuck in my head.  ...whiskers on kittens


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

kim said:


> BJ, that was great!
> 
> But somehow you always leave a tune stuck in my head. ...whiskers on kittens


Just trying to "lighten up."


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

Kim: THIS will drive that tune right out of your head.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Oh god, that takes me back!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

akjak said:


> Oh god, that takes me back!


Please don't hit me.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Kim: THIS will drive that tune right out of your head.


I LOVE that one. It's been one of my faves for years. And I'm dancing (something nobody wants to see)


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

I honestly wish I lived in Canada, even though I'm right on the border.  Canadiens are so much nicer!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2009)

kim said:


> I LOVE that one. It's been one of my faves for years. And I'm dancing (something nobody wants to see)


Do you dance like Elaine Benes?


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Canadians are nicer but they live in igloos and say eh too much. 

[Edit] .. forgot, I live in Canada


----------

